# Moldy Comb



## clipper (May 22, 2016)

I left two of my traps out last year that didn't catch a swarm too long and my old frame of comb got very, very moldy. I may not have dried it good after spraying with xentari. If I had plenty of old comb I would trash it but all my bees made it through the winter so old comb is scarce. Should I spray it with bleach then wash and dry good in front of a fan, move it into a strong hive to clean up and use one of their still empty combs, or just put it in my trap and see what happens?


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Bees will swarm into moldy comb no problem. Better to have a little mold than the smell of bleach or something


----------



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

You'd be amazed at how fast bees can clean up hella moldy comb, but if you have a frame that had bees on it recently, that might help convince swarm bees that it's viable place to live, so you can swap it out, but it probably doesn't matter. 

Swarms have probably always had to clean up moldy comb in their new home from the previous inhabitants. Of course, these days wax moths probably obviate that......

Like most things with beekeeping, you do what makes _you_ feel better, the bees probably couldn't care less. In my opinion/experience, anyway....


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

clipper said:


> I left two of my traps out last year that didn't catch a swarm too long and my old frame of comb got very, very moldy. I may not have dried it good after spraying with xentari. If I had plenty of old comb I would trash it but all my bees made it through the winter so old comb is scarce. Should I spray it with bleach then wash and dry good in front of a fan, move it into a strong hive to clean up and use one of their still empty combs, or just put it in my trap and see what happens?


Just set those moldy comb outside and let them air and get some sun (not TOO much so to melt them).
Most of the mold will go away after air/ultra-violet treatment.
No chemicals on it!

Old combs are like gold for swarm chasers (moldy or not).


----------



## hankstump (Jul 30, 2014)

I spray down old moldy comb with a sprayer on the garden hose to wash out as much old stuff as possible, then throw it into an old 2 frame spinner to get all the water and debris out. A little time in the sun afterwards and it looks pretty good. Good enough for swarm traps. 
Otherwise, getting all the water out of comb is surprisingly difficult. 

Cheers, 
Phil in Fremont.


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I put them out in the sun for a day and will use them as needed. I now have 5 boxes out and two more to go.


----------

